# Pre-Season Get-together II



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Would there be any interest in a second annual Pre-season get together in my fur shed?

September is still a ways out there but I wanted to throw this out there a little early. I'm looking at either the 17th or the 24th of September.

We still have convention to plan for so I will firm up the date and make plans after convention is over.

Mark-


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds good let me know. 

Jon


----------



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

if is not during the youth hunt i will come i wanted to last year but good thing i didnt because i fill my tag


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Where is your fur shed? What happens at the meeting?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

leechwrangler said:


> Where is your fur shed? What happens at the meeting?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My fur shed is in Corunna where I live. Last year I offered up my shed (and some venison) to any trappers that wanted to get together for all things trapping. We talked about trap mods, trap prep, making waxed dirt, k9's and generally anything trapping. I had the grill going and some people brought passing dishes. I was hoping some of the newer trappers could get some one on one contact with some of the veterans.

We had a good turn out last year and I really enjoyed sharing some time with fellow trappers that I type to a lot but never get to talk to in person. Everyone has a different perspective and I like to hear the stories.

Here is a link to the thread about it last year. (this is page 3 with a few pictures)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=343860&page=3


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds great.corruna is by flint?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, it's about 20 minutes west of flint. Close to Owosso.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'll be there if I can! Sounds like fun!

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Fur, my wife and I would love to come if you'd have us. Do you mind the x chromosomes attending? She loves trapping. If we attend, will there be any more debate on SB248? I'm praying not.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

The 17th of September is clear for me. I am never a "guarantee" to show as work can inform me I have to be there, sometimes only a couple days in advance. Sounds like a great idea though. Being a new trapper I am always wanting to learn the little tricks of the trade that you guys bring to the table. Hopefully this works out, if so count on me.

Derek


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

I forget what happened last year that i could not attend but I am going to be there come hell or high water this year. Mark is a great guy he helped out at the Deer and turkey show this last spring. Plan on me being there and let me know if you need anything. HAve you decided on a date?


Jon


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Count me in,had a great time last year


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Hopefully I can make it this year. Assuming I don't get stuck at the shop that day.


----------



## DICE (Sep 28, 2007)

Im in it was great last yr. we all had a great time just let me know so i can plan it


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Sounds like a good time, but I will be in the Brooks Range looking for Bullwinkle.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Fur, my wife and I would love to come if you'd have us. Do you mind the x chromosomes attending? She loves trapping. If we attend, will there be any more debate on SB248? I'm praying not.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


X chromosomes are always welcome.



2 Kids And I Trap said:


> I forget what happened last year that i could not attend but I am going to be there come hell or high water this year. Mark is a great guy he helped out at the Deer and turkey show this last spring. Plan on me being there and let me know if you need anything. HAve you decided on a date?
> 
> Jon


I am leaning towards September 17th to avoid the youth deer hunt.


After convention I will ask people to send me a pm if they need directions. Sounds like a lot of people interested.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a newbie as well as my friend that is going to run with me this year. I can't make the 17th because of my son's bear hunt, but I will keep an eye out to see if the date changes and definitely pass it along to my trapping partner, maybe he can attend. We are out of the Linden area so it wouldn't be too far of a drive for us!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Fur and Feathers said:


> We are out of the Linden area so it wouldn't be too far of a drive for us!


Not too far. I drive from my house to Linden at least 5 days a week. 

I hope your friend can make it.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Just bringing this back up so its not forgotten.

Still looking at the 17th of Sept. Once convention is over I will send directions to anyone that needs them.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Well now that convention is over I'll firm up my plans. I am opening up my fur shed on September 17th to any that want to show up and talk trapping. Planning on 1:00 pm to ???

I will have my grill running with Venison, Venison burgers and hot dogs.
I will have a cooler with bottled water and some sodas. 
There will be coffee in the pot and misc. other goodies.

I will share any trapping info I can. I will have several different types of traps for people to look at. We can dig holes in the yard or drive in some earth anchors if anyone hasn't used them before. I can show my skinning rig, earth anchor puller, trap prep equipment, waxed dird set-up and trapping trailer.

Passing dishes are welcome but not required. If you have any special trapping tools or equipment be sure to bring it so we can all learn. 

My wife and kids may or may not be here but women and children that want to hang with a buch of trappers are welcome.

Anyone wanting directions can reply or send a pm. 

Hope to see you here.


----------

